# Mantis makes for good eating :D



## summit (Aug 22, 2010)

I know the mantis is a saltwater thing, and way back when I had a saltwater tank I had a mantis that did a good job making life hard for me for a while, so I guess you could say I got my revenge  

While I was in Hong Kong I had the chance to try a King Mantis in one of the street markets, the thing was about 14" long and made for some darn good eating, very much like a lobster or prawn, there were other varieties as well to try, all alive in front of the shop waiting for someone to buy them and have then cooked up and served along with various shellfish, snails, fish and other creatures  The lady was sporting a huge gash from where one caught her the week prior. Anyone else tried mantis before? Or other items that most countries would eat yet we keep in aquariums? 

I also only saw 1 pet store while I was there, but they had some really cool different aquatic species I have never seen before here, wished I could have taken some home!


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

no offence - but GROSS!


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

pinkjell said:


> no offence - but GROSS!


i think he means mantis shrimp, not really gross, just another crustacean


----------



## summit (Aug 22, 2010)

yeah, mantis shrimp, forgot the shrimp part, it was really good, can't be shy to try new things right  The best way to experience another culture is to go to the peoples markets and try the same foods they are eating I find.


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

i love shrimp (eating)....that's why i can never be a shrimp keeper. i can't even look at ppls posts on here, cuz it would ruin my whole eating experience. i never knew how they swam around until i saw them at IPU. it kinda reminds me of roaches...i try to block it out of my head. i always thought shrimp got around sea horse style. i knew they had legs and all, but never thought they got around like that.


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

damn...i just saw it on youtube...you ate one of those? holy crap!! that looks like a f'in monster...holy!!


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

Yah..i was in HK...and had some mantis shrimps...fried up then wok'd with salt and pepper. 
The locals call them "pissing shrimps"..haha...

Just to let others know..they don't look like the ones you see in the marine tanks. While the ones in the aquariums look all colourful and fancy, the ones we ate looked like some pale aliens with spears for the front appendages. like zergs from starcraft game..haha or someone's worst nightmare


----------



## msjboy (May 2, 2011)

*Scampi?*

In Asia, is mantis shrimp same as Scampi? Scampi looks like a crushed flat prawn and comes in pretty big sizes. Mighty delicious at restaraunts in Asia.

msjboy


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

lol.... Zerg!


----------

